# Vaccine Passports Other Countries



## PK99 (8 Sep 2021)

We head to Canada in a couple of weeks to see DD1&2 for the first time in nearly 2 years. Borders are now open to double vaccinated.

I was interested to see BC's vaccine Passport rules & Masks and the contrast to UK where this seems such an issue








*Ditto Mask wearing rules;*


Masks are required in all public indoor settings for all people born in 2009 or earlier (12+). 

This includes:


Malls, shopping centres
Grocery and liquor stores
Airports
Coffee shops
On public transportation, in a taxi or ride-sharing vehicle
Libraries
Clothing and retail stores

Areas of office buildings where services to the public are provided
Common areas of sport and fitness centres when not engaged in physical activity
Common areas of post-secondary institutions and non-profit organizations

Inside schools for all K to 12 staff, visitors and students in grades 4 to 12
Drug stores
Community centres
Recreation centres
City Halls
Restaurants, pubs and bars when not seated at a table
There are exemptions for:


People with health conditions or with physical, cognitive or mental impairments who cannot wear one
People who cannot remove a mask on their own
Children under the age of 12
People who need to remove their masks to communicate due to another person's hearing impairment
A face shield is not a substitute for a mask as it has an opening below the mouth.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2021)

If we go to BC, we go in late July or early August so we've missed the boat this year but it's good news generally. Do you know if everybody on a plane to Canada has to show a vaccine passport before flying?


----------



## PK99 (8 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> If we go to BC, we go in late July or early August so we've missed the boat this year but it's good news generally. *Do you know if everybody on a plane to Canada has to show a vaccine passport before flying?*



I assume so, as no entry to Canada unless Double Vaccinated with approved vaccines plus 72 hour PCR test.


----------



## Rocky (8 Sep 2021)

PK99 said:


> We head to Canada in a couple of weeks to see DD1&2 for the first time in nearly 2 years. Borders are now open to double vaccinated.
> 
> I was interested to see BC's vaccine Passport rules & Masks and the contrast to UK where this seems such an issue
> 
> ...


I hope you have a good and relatively hassle-free trip. 2 years is a long time. Indeed, we haven't seen No 1 son for over 2 years - he's in Fiji. Its borders are supposedly opening in a couple of months, but I think, logistics-wise it'll be another year till we get to see him.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Sep 2021)

In France just now and proof of vaccination is needed to get into all cafes and restaurants. Rigorously enforced too. OK if you use your phone but the Scottish paper one is going to get very dog-eared.


----------

